# Block Chain Restoration



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 27, 2015)

how to turn a turkey into a golden goose

*Before* 






*After*


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 27, 2015)

Looks nice. How did you approach it. Bluing looks good.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> how to turn a turkey into a golden goose
> 
> I don't see anywhere where you told us "how"....?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 27, 2015)

*By following the instructions below this point you releAse me of all liability in cAse of personal injury or death!


Start with a crusty turkey

1. Solvent soak overnight (acetone or gas works) remove and allow solvent to evaporate
2. Submerge in simmering OA Bath and bring to low boil 3 min
3. Remove from OA ; submerge in solvent immediately to neutralize OA and prevent oxidizing 
4. Use tooth brush to knock off any left over grunge if it looks good go immediate to step 6
5. Re submerge in simmering OA for 2 min bring to low boil again
6. Quench with solvent and then *immediately* submerge into in a tub of oil. 

Your golden egg will soon be laid.


Ps- use a respirator that will filter organic vapor. *Do not breath OA vapor. * perform in ventilation and respirator rated for these vapors.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 27, 2015)

Solvent soaked and let dry (softened up)




Submerged in boiling OA







Yuck pull it out of here and put it back in solvent before it can oxidize (will turn green fast if it's nickel) it might be done here if not boil it again




When all the junk is off and u remove it from the OA ... Do not let it sit exposed to the air a quick rinse in the solvent then immediately into the oil


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 27, 2015)

The result is *PURE GOLD*


----------



## tommydale1950 (Aug 27, 2015)

Very , very nice work. I bet your gonna make someone very happy with that chain...Tom


----------



## Pantmaker (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks...so you weren't joking about boiling the OA?


----------



## Pantmaker (Sep 26, 2015)

That chain would have taken meca month of work to look that good....and I would have washed the bluing down the drain.


----------



## Boris (Sep 26, 2015)

Chain looks great Dave! I'm gonna have a tough time convincing the little lady about boiling Oxalic Acid on the stove though (not to mention the pets). How'd you convince Donja and your kitty?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 26, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Chain looks great Dave! I'm gonna have a tough time convincing the little lady about boiling Oxalic Acid on the stove though (not to mention the pets). How'd you convince Donja and your kitty?




Thanks Dave! Donja went shopping and I locked the cats in the other room! The chain above only took 20 min start to finish. I think I could neutralize the quick oxidation after removing it from the OA using spray on oven cleaner, if I don't do something it seems to want to turn green FAST. Instead of using the stove I could use a little hot plate and just warm it, but it would take a little longer, but probably not create any vapor warming it. 

I used the same method again on this morse roller chain that had its rollers all locked up and it free'd up the rollers and cleaned up what was a pretty crusty chain.


----------



## vincev (Sep 27, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Chain looks great Dave! I'm gonna have a tough time convincing the little lady about boiling Oxalic Acid on the stove though (not to mention the pets). How'd you convince Donja and your kitty?




Just tell the blow up lady you are making homemade soup.


----------



## vincev (Sep 27, 2015)

You can boil it outside on a camp stove.


----------

